# Cheap clubs



## Bigbertha (Mar 28, 2006)

Where do you go to get your clubs. I dont have much selection for where i get my clubs since there is only one shop near my house. Are there good online bargains?


----------



## MarczO (Mar 25, 2006)

You could always try ebay. Ebay is a great source for any of your online buying. Also, if you live a little ways from a bigger town it may be cheaper to go there and shop. A good place for cheap quality clubs would probably be Sports Chek or Sports Mart. Another place to look for clubs would be your Local Bargain Hunter which you can buy from any gas station or convient store.


----------



## Bigbertha (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks a lot. I cant believe i forgot about ebay. I was thinking more about stores that were online and didnt even bother checking ebay!


----------



## GolfLine (Mar 28, 2006)

You may also check craigslist.org if you're just starting out and aren't sure about the clubs you want. You can probably get a good deal and better learn exactly what you're looking for, without wasting your money right away.


----------



## deadphoenix (Mar 29, 2006)

Hey Bigberta,

I got my current set of clubs from Costco for a little more than a hundred bucks. I wouldn't pay less or you may end up with something you don't want to play with. 

Any bargain store in general should have good prices on sets.


----------



## Callaway (Mar 29, 2006)

I have a few friends who get me discounted golf clubs, don't ask me how because im not entirely sure but they are genuine and cheaper then normal, where I always get my clubs


----------

